# less movement at 27 weeks?



## kristinaxo

is it too early to feel less movement or am I being paranoid? can't even phone my midwife because she never put any contact number in my notes :(. had a 4d scan on thursday and everything looked as it should so mabye i'm just worrying over nothing!


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Just bumping this as I'd like to hear the replies too. x


----------



## youngmommy2

This seems to be a huge trend for 27-28 weekers.. when i was 28 weeks I went to the hospital for monitoring for reduced fetal movement( baby was fine) . and I see a ton of threads about this during those weeks.. babies must have a growth spurt then.. but to be safe I would call L&D just to be sure


----------



## Katielouisa

I think from what I gather it's normal my bean also had a quiet week around 27-28 weeks I went and got monitored and she was fine! x


----------



## DaisyBee

My baby was pretty quiet during week 27 ... And has just started being more active the past few days.

I was told that you should find a time during the day ( or night) when baby is usually active. Lay down on your left side and do a kick count. See how long it takes to get 10 movements of any kind, if baby isn't awake try drinking OJ or something else you know that usually makes your baby move. They say 10 movements during 2 hrs... But that's not all day long... That's during your baby's most active time that you do the kick count. You are looking for a different pattern in baby, if they are usually awake during the evening... And you feel nothing.... Then do something to see if you can get baby to move. If it doesn't work call your dr and let them know.


----------



## amjon

I lost my little one right at 27 weeks. The only way I knew was that she stopped moving. I would go in and get checked.


----------



## shortnslow

With this one movements increased at 28 weeks... I was finally able to feel them all the time and she couldn't hide. With my last baby movements decreased around 27-28 weeks. All babies are different. I say if your doing your kick counts and the baby is doing at least 10 an hour that they are fine. If you do the kick counts and notice that baby isn't doing the minimal 10, trying drinking something sweet and laying down on your left side, if that doesn't get baby moving go straight to the hospital or call your doctor.

Wanted to share if you take a toilet paper roll and hold it over your stomach you may be able to hear the heartbeat, well i couldn't because I couldn't get my ear down there but my husband could. My husband and I tried this last week with our baby and were shocked he could hear it. It was very neat! I of course was a little further along than you were and she was in a great position.


----------



## DaisyBee

amjon said:


> I lost my little one right at 27 weeks. The only way I knew was that she stopped moving. I would go in and get checked.


I am sorry for your loss. :hugs:
No movements are different than quieter days though, it is normal for babies to be less active at times, even for a few days in a row. If you aren't feeling baby enough then yes it's important to be seen. But some babies are just lazier. It's why it's important to be doing kick counts and figure out your baby's pattern which should be developed around this stage.


----------



## michellle1980

I had this over weekend for 4 days but baby moving again now and I have a heart beat monitor. I Was worried thoug. I dont get 10 kicks every hour though so is this not normal. Don't know about you but I've been told nothing yet about monitoring kicks.


----------



## MrsNicols

Purchase a doppler xx


----------



## Twayzeekrissy

My baby's movements slowed down around them. Bit they didn't stop. Haddent had an ultrasound since 22 weeks. Just had one yesterday and feet are still down with arms above baby's head.( head is down) So that's why for me. everyone's different. You can always get checked:) I'm sure that it's fine to get looked at. Better to be safe


----------

